# Low Protein - High Fat diet - Detector dogs - Cornell study



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not jumping on any bandwagons here but would like to see the study.

Obvoiusly a diet high in corn oil would throw the omega 3 omega 6 balance out the window but interesting......

http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/March13/DogsNoses.html


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link...very interesting article indeed.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely interesting. Thanks for posting Nancy


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the things that caught me is nature of work. Endurance work versus high speed work in bursts. 

With the cadaver dog and a search dog that work is often long duration, steady pace but a police detecion dog is work fast, rest, work fast, rest I believe.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

They cannot even figure out if Milk is good or bad for human beings.... 

I am a pretty big skeptic on nutrition studies. Especially ones that have corn products in them.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

a million dollar budget sounds like a lot for 17 dogs ... must be a federal program 

re: "The study is the first to be conducted in the world's ONLY detection dog research facility designed in conjunction with a military dog trainer. The Alabama facility, which provides expert detection dogs to police and military forces, flushes out fumes between tests, ensuring a fresh field each time."
--- pretty significant claim .... so WHO does this world class facility actually belong to ??

re: "During an 18-month period, they rotated 17 trained dogs through three diets Wakshlag selected: a high-end performance diet, regular adult dog food, and regular adult dog food diluted with corn oil"
.... "military" dogs probably equals Science Diet kibble ](*,)
... i wonder what "Wakshlag selected" diets means ?

should have said what brands of kibble they were using to start with 
and probably should include dogs fed raw if it was going to be a definitive test that would apply to all diets. i'm DAMN sure there were no raw fed dogs used for this study ](*,)

i haven't seen any studies that have confirmed canines have the same "recovery times" that humans do, but this seems to be brought up more and more these days. i do know most dogs "wake up" a lot faster than humans tho //lol//

i'm all for nutrition studies, if they don't start out biased from the get go

if the baseline included raw fed canines, and they performed just as well as kibble fed dogs plus or minus supplements, it might mean they would have to go back to the drawing board 
.....of course that is NEVER gonna happen ](*,)

i'm sure the next kibble brand to be marketed will be the "High Performance Detection Blend" ](*,)

somewhat interesting read tho....hope the whole study gets released so it can be properly analyzed rather than handed out in carefully prepared press release tidbits

probably woulda got more bang for the fed buck if they had used EDR's (rats) //rotflmao//


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd have to agree w/ the less protein, cools faster part of the study. None of my dogs works well in the heat, so I am always extra attentive to what I'm feeding them, what time of day we work, and plenty of rest and water during the summer months. There is a noticeable difference when their diet is composed of lower protein levels during summer work. I prefer higher protein and fat during winter conditioning. I'll have to pay closer attention this coming spring and summer season.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> I'd have to agree w/ the less protein, cools faster part of the study. None of my dogs works well in the heat, so I am always extra attentive to what I'm feeding them, what time of day we work, and plenty of rest and water during the summer months. There is a noticeable difference when their diet is composed of lower protein levels during summer work. I prefer higher protein and fat during winter conditioning. I'll have to pay closer attention this coming spring and summer season.


 
With a dog I'm dealing with, I've seen a benefit to lowering the protein as well.

T


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well corn oil seems like a wicked choice of summer fat. Dogs DO metabolize fat much more efficiently than we do.....

What fats would you use to replace protein if you reduce protein? Carbs would require as much effort as protein to digest I think....

Right now Beau is getting 2 TBSP per day of Organic Virgin Coconut Oil (260 calories) and seems to tolerate it very well...


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i find this product a bit more to my liking. https://redpawdogfood.com/products/balancedfat

pjp


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I have and use that same product or I'll just go to the butcher and ask for their beef trimmings and add that. I also have used coconut, extra virgin olive, and salmon oils either combined or alone. No biggie.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't like that fact that product has corn oil and canola oil in it. The overwhelming majority of both plants are genetically modified so they won't die when they are drenched with roundup to kill completing weeds. .

I think I would rather go the butcher route and see about getting fresh fat trimmings from grass fed beef etc.


----------

